# What would I get if I crossed a VT with a PK?



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Could someone please help me out?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

All VT I do believe!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Would there be any variations, though, from breeding with a PK? What about with a HMPK?

Sorry, I'm really bad at this stuff x_x


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

VT x PK = mostly VT, round tail, in between tail (too long for PK but not long enough for VT), PK


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

oh cute  thanks!!


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

I did this back in 06. Had 3 survivors...1 male 2 females. Rounded finned PK looking things...not real cute.

**avoid**


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Do you have a picture? Yeah, they're probably not coming to think about what you're saying.. >_<


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

Found Pix...lets see if this works...


























Dad (Milo):









Mom (Venus):


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh, thanks


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

May end up with some like this guy - both parents were PKs, but some reason the whole spawn turned out with those longer fins. He's pretty, the breeder who is a wonderful person gave me one of these boys free.. could work on making the fins smaller with multiple spawns. But it may be hard to sell them as most people/breeders may not want to have to put in the effort to "fix" the fins.

But they are cute


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep, VT, rounder tails, or shorter finned VT is your variations. Some people do use VT to lengthen fins in a certain line anyways. Just remember that VT is dominant over all other fin types.


----------

